# Alternative for Birch Ply



## Anonymous (4 Sep 2005)

Hi all...

Being new to wood, have what might be a simple question but...

Recently bought some plans from NYW, so can build the mitre bench for my workshop.

Plans call for Birchply, the chap at my local yard raised his eye brows a bit when I asked for this, said he didnt carry any stock of that and it was over 40 quid a sheet 8x4. I received a similar reaction at another yard.

Question then I suppose is: Is Birch ply an expensive option? Are there other plys that are just as good. Does anyone have any thoughts on this one before I shell out.

To Birch Ply or not to Birch ply, thats the question....


----------



## wizer (4 Sep 2005)

what part of kent are you in?


----------



## jasonB (4 Sep 2005)

The price is about right assuming 18mm thickness, you get what you pay for. Birch ply has more layers of dencer wood and their are no voids so it is a stronger more stable ply, it also has a better quality surface.

If you do a search for birch ply we have covered it before.

Jason


----------



## Midnight (4 Sep 2005)

I donno if this helps or not, but I've found that most projects simply don't need 18mm ply for strength. I've been using 12mm birch for quite a few projects with no cause for complaint... its plenty strong, 2/3 the weight and a bit cheaper than the 18mm stuff.... 

Its fairly easy to adapt plans to allow for the thinner material...


----------



## Nailer (4 Sep 2005)

Why don't you just go with WBP exterior grade ply its got good faces and as a rule void free .........i would of thought it was more than adequate for the job and about half the price. 

It's also readily available at any builder/timber merchants.


----------



## Freetochat (4 Sep 2005)

I was looking at birch ply for a bench - saw it in B&Q at £31 per sheet.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Sep 2005)

Nailer":2208j02y said:


> Why don't you just go with WBP exterior grade ply its got good faces and as a rule void free .........i would of thought it was more than adequate for the job and about half the price.
> 
> It's also readily available at any builder/timber merchants.



perfect, thanks Nailer. Will investigate prices tomorrow.


----------



## mailee (4 Sep 2005)

In my neck of the bamboo it is £23 a sheet in B&Q.


----------



## Bean (4 Sep 2005)

Not unusual for B&Q, I live almost mid way between Leicester & Loughborough, both have Big B&Q's and the prices are different between the stores for the same goods.

Bean


----------



## tim (4 Sep 2005)

mailee":17ry46i9 said:


> In my neck of the bamboo it is £23 a sheet in B&Q.



for 8x4 18mm birch ply? :shock: 

Cheers 

Tim


----------



## jasonB (5 Sep 2005)

If the quality of their £10 a sheet MDF is anything to go buy then the birch won't be upto much  

Are we talking 8x4 sheets of 5x5 latvian birch sheets :?: or is it just birch faced :?: 

Jason


----------



## Pete L (5 Sep 2005)

Whilst local timber merchants are usually the cheapest for softwoods, if I need 'run of the mill' wood e.g. CLS pine, in any reasonable quantity I check out the price at the B&Q Depot in (Nursling) Southampton, then get their Customer Service Centre to ring B&Q Salisbury to ask the manager if he/she will match the price. This has worked well for me in the past, as Southampton is a container port and the price of the (inevitably imported) wood is far better than at my local B&Q, or timber yard.

There is also a small Southampton timber yard: - 
Arnwood Timber Ltd
61, Millbrook Rd East, Southampton, Hampshire SO15 1HN 
Tel: 023 8023 2327 

who are "enthusiast woodworker friendly" and keeps decent supplies of hardwood (which I find difficult to source localy in Salisbury !). The owner says he would be prepared to source a load of birch ply if I was in the market for a decent amount (?). I've not put this to the test yet but am bearing it in mind.

Pete L


----------



## jasonB (5 Sep 2005)

Agree with you pete, B&Q is about the cheapest for CLS provided you only want it in 2.4m lengths.

Jason


----------



## Jake (5 Sep 2005)

jasonB":2q2h7ygo said:


> Agree with you pete, B&Q is about the cheapest for CLS provided you only want it in 2.4m lengths.
> 
> Jason



_crooked_ 2.4m lengths.


----------



## jasonB (5 Sep 2005)

I usually get straight ones from the Croydon depot, just takes a few minutes to eyeball each one before you put them on the trolly.

J


----------



## Jake (5 Sep 2005)

Must have a better turn-over of stock than either of my local two. I can't be bothered buying any construction timber from them. Wickes is a bit better, if you reject 50% you can get straightish stuff. At the B&Qs it would be more like 99%, and it is more expensive.


----------

